# Splitscreen coop games für pc?



## Nuffing (27. Mai 2009)

Hey leute kennt von euch jemand splitscreen spiele für den PC die zu zweit gehen? oder allgemein pc spiele die zu zweit an einen rechner gehen? (1 gamepad wär im notfall vorhanden der andere hätte also auch die ganze tastatur für sich)

Was ist egal, Rollepsiele bis rennspiele, alles, hauptsache es geht im splitscreen. (naja auser fifa...das muss nicht sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

mfg =)


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (27. Mai 2009)

splitscreen Spiele Für Pc O.o ich glaube ich würde da keine Gross Hoffnungen machen^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (27. Mai 2009)

"obscure" hat zwar keinen splitscreen, man kann es aber zu zweit an einem pc spielen


----------



## mastergamer (27. Mai 2009)

DIe älteren Need For Speed konnte man im Splitscreen zocken.


----------



## x3n0n (27. Mai 2009)

TOU (Tunnels Of the Underworld)


----------



## mccord (27. Mai 2009)

worms 
hedgewars ist z.b. ein guter freeware/opensource worms clone 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (27. Mai 2009)

Bubble Trouble

Tolles Spiel und macht Laune^^ Ist zwar ein Clon, macht aber genauso Spass, wie das original^^


----------



## Lurock (27. Mai 2009)

Starsky & Hutch

Nichts für mehr als 1 oder 2 Tage, halt schon relativ alt.


----------



## Davatar (28. Mai 2009)

Pfft, hier sieht man wiedermal wer mit Konsolen gross geworden ist oder noch relativ jung ist und glaubt, für den PC gäbs keine Splitscreen-Games.
Bubble Bobble - Cover



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ingame:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wacky Wheels - Cover (ähnlich wie Mario Cart)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ingame:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Siedler 2 - Cover (Allerdings braucht man da 2 Mäuse)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ingame (Leider fand ich keinen Splitscreen-Screenshot, aber den Modus gabs definitiv):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Doom - Cover



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ingame:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



FordRacing 3 - Cover



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ingame:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Serious Sam - The Second Encounter - Cover



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ingame (Leider fand ich keinen Splitscreen-Screenshot, aber den Modus gabs definitiv):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Left 4 Dead - Cover



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ingame:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann gibts noch diverse Spiele ohne Splitscreen, die man aber auch mit mehr als 1 Person am PC spielen kann:
Blobby Volley 2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ballerburg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Micro Machines



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Worms 2 - Cover (respektive alle Worms-Spiele, aber Worms 2 macht am meisten Spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ingame:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

